# Как отметить кнопку в левой клавиатуре?



## andrey.p6 (2 Апр 2019)

Всем привет! Вопрос такой: отметить кнопку в левой клавиатуре? Да так, чтобы не испортить саму кнопку. До и Ми. Думаю, все понял, о чём я. В поиске по форуму пробовал что-то отыскать, но бесполезно.
У меня в голове 2 варианта: Немного засверлить сверлом небольшого диаметра или прожечь. Но мне эти методы кажутся кощунственными. Да и пробовал я прожигать в детстве на Туле-202 кнопку Ми, и немного перестарался. Она получилась почти на 2 миллиметра ниже остальных.
Может кто-то из форумчан проделывал что-то подобное, и сможет дать дельный совет?


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2019)

кондуктор в виде трубки с диаметром кнопки. Ну а дальше сверло или фреза.
Ну или Dremel с диском. Просто делаете насечки/решетку


----------



## fonare (3 Апр 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Всем привет! Вопрос такой: отметить кнопку в левой клавиатуре? Да так, чтобы не испортить саму кнопку. До и Ми. Думаю, все понял, о чём я. В поиске по форуму пробовал что-то отыскать, но бесполезно.
> У меня в голове 2 варианта: Немного засверлить сверлом небольшого диаметра или прожечь. Но мне эти методы кажутся кощунственными. Да и пробовал я прожигать в детстве на Туле-202 кнопку Ми, и немного перестарался. Она получилась почти на 2 миллиметра ниже остальных.
> Может кто-то из форумчан проделывал что-то подобное, и сможет дать дельный совет?


Прожигать точно не стоит. Обычно засверливают, главное диаметр сверла подобрать и по центру попасть точно.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (1 Июл 2020)

Быстро пометить кнопку можно остро заточенным жалом паяльника, либо. при его отсутствии разогреть нож на газу, только во втором случае не сильно разогревать нож, можно сильно оплавить кнопку. Так вот разогретым жалом или лезвием легко наносится насечка на кнопке. Если кнопка получилась слишком шершавой на ощупь, можно слегка поскрести насечки крест накрест мягким металлом или жестким пластиком. Способ проверен не раз, как на отечественных баянах. так и на итальянском аккордеоне.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (9 Авг 2020)

Я делаю так. Зажимаю кнопку зажимом Кохера (чтобы кнопка не проваливалась). Шилом аккуратно делаю неглубокое отверстие точно в центре кнопки. Это нужно, чтобы отцентровать сверло. Потом, собственно, сверлю кнопку сначала небольшим сверлом (2-3 мм), чтобы расширить отверстие, и затем сверлом большого диаметра (по диаметру кнопки, можно чуть больше). Сильно не давите. Сверло может сколоть часть края кнопки. Все в меру)))
С нагревом рисковать не стоит, так как кнопки насаживаются на толкатель горячим способом. Кнопка может провалиться.


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Авг 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> и затем сверлом


И затем, для крутого клиента, устанавливаем скайс. Это такой стразик из области стоматологии, его на зуб клеют. Я один раз сделал, больше пока никто не хочет. Можно скайс любой категории, вплоть до натурального бриллианта).


----------



## vev (10 Авг 2020)

Kuzalogly, 
Эту хрень палец практически не чувствует.... Понты энто...


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Сен 2020)

Подтверждаю. У меня на Скандалике стразы на басовых кнопках (до, ми, ля бемоль). Подумываю выковырять...


----------

